# update: Still losing, and losing size!



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Monthly measurement time, here. I knew clothes were much looser..can't wear the size 20s at ALL anymore..they fall off  Abdomen is still bigger than anything else, but it's going down...just going to take time (GAH! no patience..none..must learn it)

Chest -1.75" (the fat under the arms is going down and that's the decrease)
Waist -1"
Abdomen -1.5"
Hips -.5"
Thigh -.75"

:dance:

Weight is down another 8 lbs this month. Right along on schedule. Things have slowed down a bit the last couple weeks because my back is really bad (which makes me cranky) so even walking as an exercise is difficult..BUT I have my 6 month back appointment for injections May 6th. Then things will be back to pain free(ish).

Just wanted to share. The amazing thing, to me, is that I don't feel deprived at all. When I want a snack, my mind immediately thinks "carrot" or "soup". When I want a sweet, it's "apple" or "raisins", once in awhile "fruit bar"(granola thing). I do seem to do best with a routine for breakfast. Same thing almost every day...cereal, with the occasional omelet instead. 

Changing my brain over from "eating because I enjoy it" to "eating because you need fuel" has been interesting, but it seems to be working now. We'll see how it goes in the months and years to follow...but something does seem DIFFERENT mentally this time. keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Great for you. I've been wondering how you were doing.

Any thoughts on re-posting your soup recipie?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lately I've been using a quick method of soup. 

A low sodium version of Lipton's Onion Soup, + 6cups of water (instead of the 4 it calls for). 
A whole onion chopped up. Bring to a boil. 
Add in 1lb package of frozen mixed veggies, 
1lb broccoli. 
(or green beans, or any veggie you have but NO potatoes and go light on the corn)

Adding cabbage gives it a really good flavor, but you may have gas issues 

When I'm feeling like cooking, I make my own broth..either chicken or beef. But since I drink/eat so much of the stuff, this works out quickly and easily.

Variation: add a 28oz can of diced tomatoes, with juice. My GOODNESS but that spices it up. You can also add cayenne pepper or chili powder to really give it some kick! (and cayenne has been shown to reduce food cravings)

I eat/drink the soup 2x a day for a snack. The calories it takes to chew and digest cancel out any calories from the soup, so it's one of those 0 calorie meals.

Since I can't run/jog (even walking can sometimes be a non-starter), controlling the calories is a MUST. Today, for the first time in a LONG time, I had a "need to have comfort food" food. (my back is in full spasm and I've been feeling sorry for myself - :tmi Had a chocolate pudding, and even as I was eating it I was thinking "this tastes wrong somehow". Didn't satisfy, didn't taste good, didn't help my mood. which is a GOOD THING!  (that's convoluted, but accurate  )


----------

